# Anybody eat pig fetus?



## ppelaez (Jan 9, 2021)

Sometimes you shoot a sow that’s just about to give birth.  I’ve never done it, but I’ve been wondering if the fully formed unborn piglets are good to eat?


----------



## menhadenman (Jan 9, 2021)

My kinda thread! Hope to hear someone testify!


----------



## 280 Man (Jan 9, 2021)

ppelaez said:


> Sometimes you shoot a sow that’s just about to give birth.  I’ve never done it, but I’ve been wondering if the fully formed unborn piglets are good to eat?



Ive killed sows at different times. One had seven in her, the other had five. Both were not far from giving birth but I never gave any thought of that. But I don't know why "you" couldn't do it tho.


----------



## jdgator (Jan 9, 2021)

Asians and in particular Chinese are very practical when it comes to meat. I wouldn’t be surprised if considered fetal swine to be a delicacy. There are probably some great recipes for fetal pork fried rice.


----------



## antharper (Jan 9, 2021)

No but I’ve ate a couple that hadn’t even got there feet dirty yet


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2021)

A friend of mine grilled a whole litter once in camp. He said they were tender and delicious.


----------



## Guitar Guy (Jan 10, 2021)

Congrats, guys.  It takes a lot to make me shift in my seat, but y'all have done it.  Nothing but respect for a man who can eat a whole litter.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 10, 2021)

He had help eating them.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 10, 2021)

Never eaten a fetus, but I have cooked and eaten whole piglet wrapped in foil, and cooked on top of 12 briquettes in a coffee can...Just like chicken in a can.  We did three of them, and they were FINE eating!


----------



## bany (Jan 11, 2021)

A guy I met years ago said you might think I’m a sick man but, got a sow full and buried them in coals. Came back that evening and said you wouldn’t believe how delicious dinner was.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 11, 2021)

Meat’s Meat when the pickings are slim..


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jan 11, 2021)

Im good on that!


----------



## 280 Man (Jan 11, 2021)

Anything would be on the table if it comes to keeping body and soul together but thank the Lord it hasn't come that far, yet!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2021)

Hadn’t yet but would.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jan 11, 2021)

Not sure if I have or haven't, but, I do like Chinese food so who knows what I have eaten. It was good though.


----------



## fredw (Jan 11, 2021)

Haven't been that hungry yet......


----------



## sleepr71 (Jan 11, 2021)

Chinese+Siamese= Shrim Fried Rice?


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 16, 2021)

Some guys I know would probably eat pre-born pig meat before they'd eat boar hog meat.  They swear they can tell the difference.  I just dip it in sauce and take another drink.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 23, 2021)

Shot one a month ago that was about there. Processor asked me if I wanted the 5 she had said "Nope, I'm good. Thanks". Said he had some fellers who swore by em.


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 18, 2021)

Like someone above posted... I haven't been that hungry yet.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 18, 2021)

I’ll pass, but I could see it being the same as a “stall fed ox”. A lot of us have had our belly growl a little bit.....but most Americans haven’t been truly hungry in several decades excluding the Appalachian mountains and the Mississippi Delta.


----------

